# CEM Product's Sermorelin



## Bubbles! (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone used this yet?  Any good?  What's the common dosage?


----------



## tballz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep...I took 500mcg/day for about 2 months.  Will definitely use again.


----------



## 6four250 (Dec 18, 2011)

tballz - it's quite difficult to find concrete info on results. What were yours that you will use again>


----------

